# Maytag quiet series 300 dishwasher... not so quiet



## sen2two (Dec 29, 2011)

My dishwasher is quite noisy and I cant figure out why. I have no previous experience with appliances, but i have a strong mechanical backround.

Its very noisy especially in the beginning of the cycle. Sounds kinda like something is jumping around inside or plastic is hitting plastic repeatedly. I removed both the upper and lower trays just in case these were causing the noise and nothing changed. I took off the lower metal shield to take a look beneath it, and it sound like the noise might be coming from there...

Any ideas?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

a lot of times with these, something hard will get down inside the pump. The disposal blade is trying to chop it up but it can not. You'll need to take the filter out and the wash impellar blade to see what is in there.


----------



## sen2two (Dec 29, 2011)

You know, my disposal makes a noise too when I turn it on. I'm thinking you are right. 

Now just to let you know I'm a newbie. I don't know where the filter is located. Could you give me a hint on what it looks like? And as for the impellar blade, is that the disposal blade or the dishwasher blade...?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

must disassemble everything below the lower spray arm


----------

